# To visit or not



## Wookster (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi

I have friends who are coming to visit my newborn tonight. He is 8 days old. My friend contacted me to see if I was still ok for the visit as some chn in her class ( she is a teacher) have had a sickness bug, although she hadn't, and her husband and daughter are fine. Do you think this is ok. They themselves are not Ilol, she is just worried about bringing bugs over! 

I have said I think this is ok. 

Wookster


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Wookster. 

Sorry for delay I was away on a course. 

I would had said should be ok with good hygiene. 

Hope all was well 

Kaz xx


----------



## Wookster (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi

That's what I said all was was good.bhowever my sister in law and husband want to visit today, she has had sore throat and cold for past few days but is getting better, I am thinking I would rather she didn't visit....but am I being too cautious?


Also baby has dry skin developing on wrist area, ankles and little on tummy. Is this normal? It looks like skin is peeling? Doesn't look red, or itchy or doesn't seem to irritate. Shall I put anything on it or leave it?


Hope your course was ok and thanks for your time in replying

Wookster


----------



## Wookster (Jan 17, 2013)

Since writing the above post sister in law not coming as still a bit poorly and her husband poorly too now!

I have read where the dry flaky skin is common on newborns and could try massaging in olive oil....seems reasonable shall I give that a try?, 

Xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi 

Re sister if that bad best she doesn't come over. 

Re the skin. Yes is normal. Any moisturisers. They don't recommend olive oil anymore as not suitable for some baby's skin. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Wookster (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok thank you....will try a moisturiser and see how I get on x


----------

